# Independent Tae Kwon Do School owners in need of some testing information for myself



## dcsma (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for any help that you may be able to offer on this. I am current a 2nd Dan and a Independent school owner myself and I'm looking to be tested for 3rd Dan by the years end.  My last certification was back in 2008 and personal reasons no long with that organization. But being independent I am having an issue of finding someone to test and certify me with no strings attach. If you don't mind me asking, with you being independent how were you able to be tested for your next respective rank?  And any suggestions? 

Thanks for your help and information.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 9, 2012)

dcsma said:


> Thank you for any help that you may be able to offer on this. I am current a 2nd Dan and a Independent school owner myself and I'm looking to be tested for 3rd Dan by the years end.  My last certification was back in 2008 and personal reasons no long with that organization. But being independent I am having an issue of finding someone to test and certify me with no strings attach. If you don't mind me asking, with you being independent how were you able to be tested for your next respective rank?  And any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for your help and information.


If you're independent, I'm not sure why would you need to tested at all? It seems you could be whatever you wanted. To get a better understanding of where you're coming from, it may help to know the organization you left. It appears you have some type of parameters in mind, but I don't know how anyone could assist you without being made aware of what they are. For instance, I'm Kukkiwon certified so naturally, those are the parameters I would measure by.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 9, 2012)

Are you ITF or WTF, what is your certification now? What part of the country you are in? I know the AAU will test people but they do not care how you run your school. Send me a pm if you ant to give the info that way.


----------



## puunui (Feb 9, 2012)

terryl965 said:


> I know the AAU will test people but they do not care how you run your school.



I believe a standard clause in the Kukkiwon MOU agreements, with AAU and other organizations, is that the other organization promises not to issue their own certification. Perhaps AAU doesn't feel the need to honor that aspect of the agreement with Kukkiwon. You may wish to check on that. But maybe AAU Dan certificates are a thing of the past.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 9, 2012)

1) where are you
2) are you cut off from your instructor so thats why you cant be promoted?
3) do you NEED to be promote or do you just want to be promoted?
4) do you have material to be tested on, or would you need to be given a set of requirements and learn them?


----------



## Earl Weiss (Feb 9, 2012)

Plenty of Places advertise in the Kick and punch magazines and will Take Yer Dough to issue a nice certificate promoting you in Taekwon-Do.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 9, 2012)

There are a few options for you depending on what you are looking for.  What type of curriculum/lineage do you come from?  Why do you wish to test?


----------



## dcsma (Feb 9, 2012)

All helpfull and all good questions.  First I'm located in Lawrenceburg, Indiana just outside of Cincinnati Ohio.  My linage comes from Chung Do Kwan and I've grew up with WTF.  As of right now I do not have any curriculum to follow by for testing for 3rd Dan.  So as of right now it would be based upon what I know.  And with the poomse I was taught going up in the ranks all the Pal Gwe poomse with Hwarang.  Also I know Koryo, Keumgang, and five of the 8 Tae Guk poomse. And I also know Chong Ji and Dan Gun. And as far as being cut off from my Instructor I'll leave it as a personal reason on here but will clarify in a pm if you wish. Hope this helps some.


----------



## dcsma (Feb 9, 2012)

SahBumNimRush said:


> There are a few options for you depending on what you are looking for.



If you don't mind me asking what are some of the options??


----------



## mastercole (Feb 9, 2012)

dcsma said:


> All helpfull and all good questions.  First I'm located in Lawrenceburg, Indiana just outside of Cincinnati Ohio.  My linage comes from Chung Do Kwan and I've grew up with WTF.  As of right now I do not have any curriculum to follow by for testing for 3rd Dan.  So as of right now it would be based upon what I know.  And with the poomse I was taught going up in the ranks all the Pal Gwe poomse with Hwarang.  Also I know Koryo, Keumgang, and five of the 8 Tae Guk poomse. And I also know Chong Ji and Dan Gun. And as far as being cut off from my Instructor I'll leave it as a personal reason on here but will clarify in a pm if you wish. Hope this helps some.



Come to Cleveland, Ohio (about 5 hours drive). Spend a weekend, a week, a month, you choose. We will get you up to speed with all the curriculum you need in all area's of Taekwondo (and Taekkyon if you are interested in that) and your are free to run your school as you like.

No fees involved except the 3rd Dan application fee to Kukkiwon ($120) which you do not give to me, you give it to Kukkiwon.  If you can't afford that, we will pay it for you.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 9, 2012)

i dont like the wtf, i dont want to be in the wtf

but

if you do, then take Cole up on his offer. sounds like a perfect fit.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 9, 2012)

mastercole said:


> Come to Cleveland, Ohio (about 5 hours drive). Spend a weekend, a week, a month, you choose. We will get you up to speed with all the curriculum you need in all area's of Taekwondo (and Taekkyon if you are interested in that) and your are free to run your school as you like.
> 
> No fees involved except the 3rd Dan application fee to Kukkiwon ($120) which you do not give to me, you give it to Kukkiwon.  If you can't afford that, we will pay it for you.



Really? You'll train him for free and pay his testing fees?  I somehow doubt that you do that normally. What's the catch?
Can anybody really just walk in to your school, pay the $120 Kukkiwon fee, and test for 3rd Dan?


----------



## mastercole (Feb 9, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Really? You'll train him for free and pay his testing fees?  I somehow doubt that you do that normally. What's the catch?
> Can anybody really just walk in to your school, pay the $120 Kukkiwon fee, and test for 3rd Dan?



I do that normally. I don't charge testing, or any kind of fees. My dojang students pay all kinds of fees, but outside people/instructors are not my students. I don't ask other Taekwondoin to become my student and rarely accept other Taekwondoin as my student, that would take years of a good relationship.  I don't collect geup fees, association fees, etc. Nothing. I do ask them to pay the application fee though. However, in cases where a person is not able to, I will pay it and we teach them for free.

People that form this kind of relationship with Puunui and myself have had some amazing experiences in their Taekwondo lives.

Also, if all goes well, Puunui might even approve an actually Chung Do Kwan, Korea Dan for them, if I recommend it, the the person is from Chung Do Kwan roots.


----------



## mastercole (Feb 9, 2012)

Some people don't realize it, and maybe because of the fear and hate that some people wrongly spew about Kukkiwon, but myself and some others can sign the application recommendation for a Taekwondoin to take the instructor course at the Kukkiwon. They mail in that application with the required info and the $150 "certification" fee.  At the course, they train for 8 to 9 hours a day for 5 days with the worlds best Taekwondo instructors, they get books, gifts, a beautiful graduation certificate, uniform, belts, all kinds of things, plus the physical test, and written test, and advise from the testing panel who are usually Kwan leaders and a Kwan founder or two, all for FREE.  That $150 fee was for the Instructor Certificate the person gets IF they pass the exams.

Not many groups do that.


----------



## TKDinAK (Feb 9, 2012)

mastercole: I don't know if this is common practice with owners of TKD dojangs, but I find it refreshing to know that you offer this for people not associated with your school. I doubt I will ever run a school myself, but if I ever did, I would like to adopt the same mindset.


----------



## puunui (Feb 9, 2012)

mastercole said:


> No fees involved except the 3rd Dan application fee to Kukkiwon ($120) which you do not give to me, you give it to Kukkiwon.  If you can't afford that, we will pay it for you.



Assuming that he has a kukkiwon 2nd dan, and not a dojang certificate.


----------



## mastercole (Feb 9, 2012)

TKDinAK said:


> mastercole: I don't know if this is common practice with owners of TKD dojangs, but I find it refreshing to know that you offer this for people not associated with your school. I doubt I will ever run a school myself, but if I ever did, I would like to adopt the same mindset.



Probably not, but I am not doing this as a dojang owner as being a dojang owner is only a part of what I do in Taekwondo, I would be doing as a Taekwondo leader, which there are many of, me being just one small, junior kind of guy.  Like you, I to wanted to adopt that mind set because it was the mind set of my seniors, who always treated me that way.


----------



## mastercole (Feb 9, 2012)

puunui said:


> Assuming that he has a kukkiwon 2nd dan, and not a dojang certificate.



True. We can solve that problem too.

DSCMA, check your "notification" at the top right hand side of your screen, I sent you a message.


----------



## puunui (Feb 9, 2012)

mastercole said:


> Probably not, but I am not doing this as a dojang owner as being a dojang owner is only a part of what I do in Taekwondo, I would be doing as a Taekwondo leader, which there are many of, me being just one small, junior kind of guy.  Like you, I to wanted to adopt that mind set because it was the mind set of my seniors, who always treated me that way.



Exactly how I feel about it. You and I have been very very fortunate in the seniors and teachers that we have been able to study with and learn from.


----------



## mastercole (Feb 9, 2012)

puunui said:


> Exactly how I feel about it. You and I have been very very fortunate in the seniors and teachers that we have been able to study with and learn from.



We have. Positive healthy minded seniors and teachers will help shape a positive and healthy view of the greater Taekwondo world.  Negative confused minded seniors and teachers will do the opposite, dragging their follower back into the abyss of ignorance.


----------



## puunui (Feb 9, 2012)

mastercole said:


> We have. Positive healthy minded seniors and teachers will help shape a positive and healthy view of the greater Taekwondo world.  Negative confused minded seniors and teachers will do the opposite, dragging their follower back into the abyss of ignorance.



I don't know if their seniors or teachers were negative and confused minded so much as the students and juniors simply took it the wrong way and dragged themselves down the abyss of ignorance. I say that because often times you see students change instructors and they always end up with the same results - a mouth full of bitterness and resentment. Some people cannot learn or progress no matter who their teachers are, with their issues, prejudices or internal conflicts serving as a barrier to learning, and to freedom. The essence of what you and I try to do is to give people what they need so that they can be free, like us. Nobody tells us what to do. We do things because we choose to, because we can. But some people do not wish to be free. Instead they wish to be angry, and hang on to that anger as if that is the only thing that sustains them. Maybe they are right, maybe anger is the only thing keeping them going, anger at their parents, their teachers, their seniors. 

oh well, what can you do.


----------



## mastercole (Feb 9, 2012)

puunui said:


> I don't know if their seniors or teachers were negative and confused minded so much as the students and juniors simply took it the wrong way and dragged themselves down the abyss of ignorance. I say that because often times you see students change instructors and they always end up with the same results - a mouth full of bitterness and resentment. Some people cannot learn or progress no matter who their teachers are, with their issues, prejudices or internal conflicts serving as a barrier to learning, and to freedom. The essence of what you and I try to do is to give people what they need so that they can be free, like us. Nobody tells us what to do. We do things because we choose to, because we can. But some people do not wish to be free. Instead they wish to be angry, and hang on to that anger as if that is the only thing that sustains them. Maybe they are right, maybe anger is the only thing keeping them going, anger at their parents, their teachers, their seniors.
> 
> oh well, what can you do.



True. The dark side has deteriorated to near non-existence


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 10, 2012)

dcsma said:


> If you don't mind me asking what are some of the options??



After reading your post about the curriculum/lineage that you come from, and seeing the gracious offer that Master Cole has given you, honestly, I would think that this would be an ideal fit for you.  If you feel that it is not, PM me and we could discuss one other possibility.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jun 28, 2012)

This thread randomly popped up in a google search I was doing, and for a minute I thought I started it.  Except my thread was in 2010, but the 2nd dan and Chun Do Kwan are dead on with me.


----------



## Balrog (Aug 22, 2012)

mastercole said:


> I do that normally. I don't charge testing, or any kind of fees. My dojang students pay all kinds of fees, but outside people/instructors are not my students. I don't ask other Taekwondoin to become my student and rarely accept other Taekwondoin as my student, that would take years of a good relationship.  I don't collect geup fees, association fees, etc. Nothing. I do ask them to pay the application fee though. However, in cases where a person is not able to, I will pay it and we teach them for free.


<Bowing while typing>

Sir, I must say - that, to me, exemplifies what a leader in martial arts is.  We would all be served well to follow your example.


----------

